# Fish Forums Supporters



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

So this is going to be a bit of a shameless plug. No one asked me to post this, so don't think that this is a cry for money or anything. I have been the webmaster of several websites in the past, and have worked very closely with others. Hosting a good website costs money. 

Now I have no idea what the financial situation is of the person who owns this site, nor do I care. What does matter, is that person should not be paying out of pocket for this awesome site.

You can become a FishForums supporter for $10 a year. You will get this awesome badge next to your name.







and your name will turn *BOLD*. It will make you look like you are more awesome than everyone else here. And you will be more awesome, since you helped keep this site awesome.

Go here to help out. I want to see a lot more supporters out there.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/payments.php


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I wish I still had a working paypal...


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

I may look into donating soon


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

I got it!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay. Thanks for helping out. I'm sure it helps a lot when people contribute even a little.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You know, I honestly thought about this about a week ago but wasn't sure about going about to do so. I'm working on a bit of financial issues myself but I will definitely be supporting in the future.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Haha I seen the word "Awesome" in your post so yeah, I got it


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

<--------


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

↑ Awesome person


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Guess I'm not awesome :[

haha


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

hmmmm-i think i might come....A SUPORTER


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

If some amazing thing happens in the future money wise, I'll support the site out of my own pocket with no problem.

As it sits now, I don't know what to do myself financially. Otherwise, this would be done already.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Pow! Done son! 

Great idea bml. I love this forum and might as well contribute


----------

